# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Besoni ne bashkimin e trojeve etnike shqiptare në një shtet të përbashkët -2015

## ARIANI_TB

Po


Jo


Nuk E Di

----------


## Hard

...kujna osht ka i duhet???


....besoj veq nese thot Hashim Thaqi .
per te tjert qka te thojn veq kamufllazha jan  rrena kurgjo hiq .

----------


## DYDRINAS

Dikur kam enderruar, por sot nuk besoj!

----------


## beni33

UN   BESOJ POR    PER  SA   TE  ESHT   HASHIM   SHARLATANI    NE  KRYE  TE   QIREVSE   ESHT  E   PA  MUNDUR   HASHIM   SHARLATANI    PARMBREM   NE  TV KLAN  HAPUR    U DEKLARUA   KUNDER    BAShKIMIT    ME  SHQIPERI    ME  SHUM   KY   IDIOT   E   PRANON    BAShKIM   ME   SERBIN

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Po
> 
> 
> Jo
> 
> 
> Nuk E Di


Se pari ket votim eshte dashtur te sillet nje strategji se si dote dukej dhe ne cilate hapa duhet te ndermiren deri te kjo ngjarje shume e madhe dhe jo pa sakrifica !!! Zotuesi i temes aqe e thjeshte po te duket koj teme sikur kur njeriu luan lloteri Zoteri me ket teme je i pa pergjegjeshem ne ket qeshtje kaq MADHORE pa koment

----------


## leci

Eshte me mire qe çdonjeri te mbylle vrimat e çatise ne shtepine e tij,dhe nese nje dite kjo realizohet,ateher mund te kete bashkim.
Eshte nje ide qe nuk mund te realizohet per momentin

----------


## Drit7

qe 2 shtete te bashkohen duhet te jen te fort ekonomikisht ne radh te par..2 shtetet me te varfera te Europes nuk ka sesi te bashkohen se do vdesin mileti per buk....

----------


## ganimet

Pa me ba mue krytar as mos e endrroni Shqiperin e bashkuar.
Kta qe po e vjedhin veq do e vjedhin sa me ta quash shtet.. do qeshen bota.
Kta lere qe nuk munden me ba Shqiperin e bashkuar por as qe e duan ta bejn se behet konkurenc ne hajni,kshtu Sala atje e Thaqi ktu po e prejn pren e tyre deri sja len as karaserin.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Vetëvendosje: Veteranët të Thaçit 
Lëvizja Vetëvendosje iu është përgjigjur akuzave të kryetarit të Veteranëve të luftës, i cili ka akuzuar Albin Kurtin si bashkëpunëtor të shërbimeve sekrete serbe. Sipas Vetëvendosjes, Muharrem Xhemajli është njeri i Hashim Thaçit, i cili ka qenë i përfshirë edhe në vjedhje të votave. 

Nga Shpend Limoni më 26 dhjetor 2010 në ora 11:06
Deklaratat e kryetarit të Organizatës së Veteranëve të Luftës, Muharrem Xhemajli, se Albin Kurti pas lirimit nga burgu ka mbajtur kontakte me shërbimet sekrete serbe, kanë nxitur reagimin e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje. 
Vetëvendosja, e cila sipas rezultateve preliminare të zgjedhjeve të 12 dhjetorit është radhitur si forca e tretë politike në vend, ka goditur Xhemajlin duke e quajtur atë edhe vjedhës të votave. 

“Lëvizja Vetëvendosje nuk është shërbim, nuk ka shërbime të fshehta brenda vetes, nuk është takuar dhe nuk takohet me shërbime të fshehta. Ne jemi me popullin dhe pranë popullit. Nuk merremi me shpifjet e sharlatanëve që vjedhin vota për PDK-në siç është rasti i Muharrem Xhemajlit. Gjithçka që vjen prej ish-pushtetarëve dhe veglave të tyre është në funksion të negociatave të ardhshme me Serbinë”, thuhet në reagimin e Vetëvendosjes. 

Muharrem Xhemajli, në një intervistë për Kohavision, ka bërë akuza në adresë të Kurtit, duke thënë se pas lirimit nga burgu, deri më 2004, ai ka mbajtur kontakte të vazhdueshme me inspektorë të shërbimit sekret serb dhe me njerëz të armatës serbe. 

Xhemajli, madje, ka përmendur edhe emra, duke thënë se kontaktet e Kurtit kanë qenë vëllezërit Dacic nga komuna e Klinës. Sipas tij, njëri ka qenë inspektor i shërbimit sekret, ndërsa tjetri pjesë e armatës serbe. 
Kur ka folur për Vetëvendosjen, Xhemajli megjithatë ka bërë një dallim. 
Ai ka thënë se i vjen keq që miku i tij, Rexhep Selimi, është bërë pjesë e Vetëvendosjes. 

I ashpër ndaj Xhemajlit është shprehur aktivisti i Vetëvendosjes, Glauk Konjufca. 
Në një prononcim për Express, Konjufca ka thënë se prapa Xhemajlit qëndron Hashim Thaçi. 

“Ka qenë një shpifje në ajër, me të cilën nuk ia vlen shumë të merremi. Muharrem Xhemajli është një hajn i vocërr i Hashim Thaçit. Ne duhet të merremi me Thaçin, tema është ai”, ka thënë Konjufca. 

Pas zgjedhjeve të 12 dhjetorit, Partia Demokratike e Kosovës dhe Lëvizja Vetëvendosje janë përfshirë në polemika të ashpra mes veti. 
Vetëvendosja ka akuzuar PDK’në për vjedhje të votave, derisa kreun e PDK’së e kanë quajtur hajn. 

Me Vetëvendosjen është marrë edhe vetë Hashim Thaçi, duke i quajtur njerëz të paedukatë. 
Por, ajo që ka tensionuar më së shumti raportet ndërmjet këtyre dy subjekteve është reagimi i Vetëvendosjes për raportin e Dick Martyt. Kjo lëvizje kishte thënë se UÇK’ja nuk duhet të identifikohet me “të bëmat” e Thaçit. 

Sipas Konjufcës, Thaçi aktualisht është duke e përdorur raportin e Martyt për llogari të veta. 

“Mendoj se Hashim Thaçi ka mobilizuar shumë struktura, por me një qëllim të qartë. Qe 10 ditë e më shumë e ke në lajme Dik Martyn, ping-pongun që po e luan Thaçi me Dik Martyn, ai një fjali ky një fjali. U harrua vjedhja e votave, u harrua korrupsioni, u harrua mungesa e drejtësisë në këtë vend, u harrua shtrenjtimi i bukës. Thaçi këtë qëllim e ka - sa më shumë tema të këtij lloji, në mënyrë që të largohet vëmendja nga pakënaqësia për papunësinë, varfërinë etj” ka thënë Konjufca. 

Me akuzat e PDK’së dhe Vetëvendosjes, të shtunën është marrë edhe Partia Socialiste e Kosovës, por duke kërkuar që akuzat të ndalojnë. Kryetari i PSK’së, Ilaz Kadolli, ka kërkuar nga institucionet e vendit që të punojnë më shumë, për të mos lejuar që raporti i Dick Martyt të miratohet në formë dokumenti zyrtar nga ana e Këshillit të Europës. 
“U bëjmë thirrje sidomos shoqatës së veteranëve të luftës, Vetëvendosjes dhe Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës, të ndërpresin në mënyrë urgjente akuzat reciproke. Institucionet e vendit duhet të punojnë më shumë në kundërvënien e këtij raporti, i cili është një dokument i falsifikuar me prova konkrete”, ka thënë Kadolli. 

Bisedime për hir të Serbisë 

Lideri i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Albin Kurti ka thënë për KosovaPress se bisedimet e paralajmëruara ndërmjet Kosovës dhe Serbisë nuk bëhen për hir të Kosovës, por për hir të Serbisë. Ai ka vlerësuar se BE’ja e do Serbinë në Bashkimin Europian, në mënyrë që t’ia shkëpusë Rusisë, pasi shumë qarqe të BE’së i frikohen ndikimit të Rusisë nëpërmjet Serbisë. Kurti, po ashtu, ka thënë se Rusia funksionon si një oktopod i madh dhe Serbia si një oktopod i vogël.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Me qito politikan që i kemi në Kosovë and Macedoni edhe 20101010101 ka me u bo edhe ska me u bashkue!

Europa j'au ka marr virgjenitetin secilit politikan edhe tashti ata se harrojn dot k....(dashurin) e parë._

----------


## safinator

Jo, nuk e e besoj.

----------

